# Achats applications à l'international



## JPaul 75 (5 Mars 2009)

Bonjour !

J'ai un ami qui réside aux USA et qui passe une partie de son temps en France. Je lui ai donc conseillé d'acquérir l'application SpotFinder d'Orange d'autant qu'il a un compte chez Orange pour son iPhone. Son compte iTunes étant enregistré aux USA, cette application n'apparaît pas sur l'App Store US.
Quelle solution est envisageable pour lui permettre de faire ce genre d'achats.
Accessoirement, ce cas révèle une singularité assez surprenante de l'App Store qui réinvente les frontières alors que le net les abolit puisque chacun peut acheter une application pour son mac à l'autre bout du monde sans que cela pose problème. D'autant que l'argument de différences de conformité avec des réglementations nationales servi pour le reste du catalogue (musique ou vidéo) n'est pas pertinent dans ce domaine.

JPaul75


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2009)

Comme le logiciel SpotFinder est gratuit, le mieux est d'essayer de l'acheter sur le store français.

Là, iTunes va dire qu'il faut un compte. DU coup, ton ami en crée un avec une adresse eMail différente de celle utilisée aux USA. Bien sûr, un moyen de paiement sera demandé, mais comme c'est un logiciel gratuit, il pourra cocher la case "pas de carte" et ensuite télécharger gratuitement ce qui l'intéresse.


----------



## ezmac (8 Mars 2009)

mon opérateur est comme l'oncle pixsou... il interdit toute app qui lui réduit ses benef... il nous traite nous les utilisateurs comme des vaches à lait. il me faudrai au moins de 2 pages pour raconter toutes les innepeties....

ce qui est pour moi le plus invraisamblable: tu ne peu pas acceder a ton compte client avec ton iphone.. il y a même des gros problèmes avec IE.

sans presque l'utiliser en vocal je reçois tous les mois une facture de 40 euros + 30 le forfait données ilimitées et access aux zones wifi. 

la même utilization avec d'autres marques de smartphone, tu ne payes que 45 euros.

le lundi mon avocat, va reclameer la resiliation du contrat qui me fait rester pendant 24 mois... et si je n'ai autre solution que de leur payer la part porportionelle.. il va demander un iphone libre, car la loi dit que ils ne peuvent pas me faire payer pour un téléphone qui ne marche pas hors leur réseau.

Je suis en Espagne et j'ai vraiment galléré pendant 3 mois.

Je supose qu'avec orange c'est la même chose


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2009)

Je n&#8217;ai rien compris à ton histoire. Si tu as des factures qui dépassent ce qui est prévu, il doit bien y avoir une explication non?


----------

